# Amsterdam Squatters Riot 01/10/2010



## Fate (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A few images of the riot that broke out after the protest. Squatters were protesting in Amsterdam about the new anti squatting law that came into effect on 01/10/2010, making the act of squatting a building illegal. 

1.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

2.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

3.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

4.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

5.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

6.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

7.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

8.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

9.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

10.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr

11.)



Amsterdam Squatters Protest 01/10/2010 by David Hedges Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arch (Oct 8, 2010)

Good work Fate :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, gritty series.  #8 really stands out to me.  Almost looks like stage lighting!  Also like the first one a lot.


----------



## Slaphead (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta say good work. Having done this kind of in the thick of it work myself, I know how difficult it can be to get close in, and how you can easily become cannon fodder for both sides.

:thumbup:


----------



## Muusers (Oct 8, 2010)

Great pics. I was there when it happened and you really captured the overall feel of the night. Very grim night, and I'm expecting a lot more of those protests...


----------



## 8ball (Oct 8, 2010)

nicely captured! that bloody one is very powerful!


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 8, 2010)

These are amazing shots!  Thanks for sharing!  I hope more bloody battles break out soon, so you can provide us with more entertainment!  hahahahahaha


----------

